# Bad Teachers.



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 25, 2009)

So I've been in school for a week, and I'm taking a class called Multi-Media Tech projects. It's an okay class, I guess. 

Unfortunately, the teacher is completely whack and is not tech-savvy at all. She can't really do much, and she admitted that a later project that we were going to do was also kinda "new" to her, and that "we would all learn together."

Wtf...you're a tech teacher, for goodness' sake. Also, Unfortunately for schedule conflicts, I'm an 8th grader in that class, which is filled with 7th graders, so I'm the sort of "helper" guy. So she told me to make a sample project sort of thing for the class, but then she keeps interrupting me with questions about how to do something, and I would always just look it up on Google and tell her. It's getting really annoying now, since the sample is due tomorrow, and I've just barely gotten started, having looked up all this random crap for her.

I know that apparently, she has multiple degrees, and we call her, "Dr....," but I wonder what those degrees are...


Have any of y'all had this sort of problem with a teacher?

And what should I do?

Oh, and, I guess this even more off-topic, but she absolutely insists that we say "yes with an s, please," and "not 'what,' it's 'excuse me.'"

EDIT: And i just remembered...when I asked her about something on the assignment, like something we're supposed to incorporate, her explanation was so fague that I doubt she even knew what she was talking about.


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 25, 2009)

theachers know nothing. i pomise you that you will forget her after you graduate !


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8818&page=2


----------



## LNZ (Aug 25, 2009)

I bet most teachers were teenagers or in their early 20's before the internet went public in 1993. Remember that places and things like Twitter, Myspace, Facebook, Youtube, etc are all very recent and all came after 2004 or so.

So give the teachers a break here.

I spent my very first day online on May 4, 1999 at the ripe old age of 29 years and about 2 months of age. And I could only afford a 33K dial up service costing $30 AUD with just 10 hours a month and each hour in excess costing me $2 AUD.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree with you. If you are a teacher of a class, you should know far more than the students you are teaching it to. Asking a student to google things for you is just pathetic. 

LNZ this teacher is teaching a computer class. Don't you think she should be familiar with all the topics?


----------



## RampageCuber (Aug 25, 2009)

how-to-solve-a-rubix said:


> *theachers* know nothing. *i **pomise* you that you will forget her after you graduate !



Or so you think....


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 25, 2009)

Gahh....now she wants me to make a tutorial video for my class, and since she "believes in community service," she's gonna make me do another project for some other teacher that may need an extra hand. Meh.........


Errr, by the way, the rest of my class screws around with iMovie all period.


----------



## imaghost (Aug 25, 2009)

If you are behind, ask the teacher for more time. If the teacher doesn't, bring it up to the principal, say that you are not given the time to finish your work because you have to teach the teacher. 

you have to call her Dr. because she has a doctoral degree. If you don't, and she *****es at you for not, tell her to prescribe you something, because if she can't, she isn't really a doctor.


----------



## boiiwonder (Aug 25, 2009)

The way I see it would be to 

1. Tell someone at the school who can actually make a difference

2. Just deal with it.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 25, 2009)

I had a teacher for European studys who took all of the lessons out of the book and gave us points for taking notes and highlighting. On the tests she gave, she was completely bias and would grade by looking for words that she used in class. So, I would paraphrase and she would mark things wrong, when I asked her why she would say that I should have said it the way she did, and would refuse to give me the points. 

On one of the last days I had in her class she tried to teach the class about carbon-14 dating and had no idea of what she was talking about. She was talking about how all living things rot at the same rate and so you can measure the amount of decay. She was teaching things that she clearly did not understand herself, and was giving false information to the class. I've found the best way to avoid these teachers is to apply for advanced classes.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 25, 2009)

imaghost said:


> If you are behind, ask the teacher for more time. If the teacher doesn't, bring it up to the principal, say that you are not given the time to finish your work because you have to teach the teacher.
> 
> you have to call her Dr. because she has a doctoral degree. If you don't, and she *****es at you for not, tell her to prescribe you something, because if she can't, she isn't really a doctor.



No...she's not a doctor, but since she has a PhD, she's still "Dr." I don't even know what that PhD was in (I'm assuming teaching). 

Meh, whatever. It's only a semester course, so I'll live. I just don't like how she doesn't know much of what she's "teaching" us, and has to ask me how to import a picture into iMovie fp)


----------



## imaghost (Aug 26, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> imaghost said:
> 
> 
> > If you are behind, ask the teacher for more time. If the teacher doesn't, bring it up to the principal, say that you are not given the time to finish your work because you have to teach the teacher.
> ...



I know. there are a couple at my school. I, however, would never call a teacher a doctor because they aren't.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 26, 2009)

imaghost said:


> I know. there are a couple at my school. I, however, would never call a teacher a doctor because they aren't.



Hehe, I don't think I've ever called her "Dr" anyway. Ain't gonna start.


----------



## imaghost (Aug 26, 2009)

its just another way to make them feel special, even though they aren't. Just because they have a PhD. just means they went to college for a longer time, which is just stupid because the government doesn't pay you any more than before, get the job you went the 6-8 years of college for.


----------



## mazei (Aug 26, 2009)

Even my teacher doesn't force us to call him "Dr.'' even though he has a PhD and he is really good at teaching. He's really humble I guess.


----------



## imaghost (Aug 26, 2009)

He isn't power hungry. Teachers like that usually are pretty good at teaching, or well liked. My favorite teachers, Engineering and Physics(last year) actually cared about your education, which makes them a good teacher, because they actually teach. they will stop class to make sure you understand


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 26, 2009)

I had the same problem with my English teacher last year. She used too much slang and CONSTANTLY asked me if she had spelled things wrong or done things wrong. I'm smarter than most of my teachers... Its hard :|... "Yes with and s, please"????? That's Fricked up... Just tell her that if you do all this extra work you deserve an extra 10%. If she says no then say "frick it I won't help"...


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Aug 26, 2009)

The head of the math department at my university has a PhD, but he tells people to not call him Dr. He really doesn't like it. He's a good teacher, too.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry for my mistake. The average age of a teacher in the western world is getting older year by year and with an aging population, more teachers will be retiring in the next 10 years than getting trained.


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 26, 2009)

Hypertext Eye said:


> The head of the math department at my university has a PhD, but he tells people to not call him Dr. He really doesn't like it. He's a good teacher, too.




All of our professors at our university have PhDs...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 28, 2009)

how-to-solve-a-rubix said:


> theachers know nothing. i pomise you that you will forget her after you graduate !



the achers?? ache??


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 29, 2009)

Whenever I have a bad teacher, I just deal with it. There is no reason to get all angry at someone because they do not teach you how you want to be taught. I would say that all the other students in your class like her class, because she lets them play on imovie. So why should she change so that you are happy instead of the others? Try moving out of the class, I am sure that if you explain your situation there will not be too much of a problem.


----------



## cubeslayer (May 20, 2011)

well...dish out the assignment, since she does not know what she's talking about anything can be gold...spend 30 min on the task, and cube the remainder of the day away...bad teachers are everywhere--even at top tier schools


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 20, 2011)

yes, this helps two years after the fact. where did you even find this thread?


----------



## emolover (May 20, 2011)

Why do people keep doing this?!?!?! :fp


----------



## cubeslayer (May 20, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> yes, this helps two years after the fact. where did you even find this thread?


 I felt like browsing the site, school is practically over for me. Once AP exams are over, my classes don't matter ( b/c I am taking all but one AP--the remaining being a brain dead elective--classes themselves essentially stop).


----------



## cubeslayer (May 20, 2011)

emolover said:


> Why do people keep doing this?!?!?! :fp


 
doing what emo ? I would like to know since I am clearly being ignorant at this point ( though as Orwell states, Ignorance is strength).


----------



## uberCuber (May 20, 2011)

Bumping a thread that is almost two years old (and the other one was two and a half years old)


----------



## emolover (May 20, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> doing what emo ? I would like to know since I am clearly being ignorant at this point ( though as Orwell states, Ignorance is strength).


 
Am I sensing so emohate?!?!?!?! Where is a mod?


----------



## cubeslayer (May 21, 2011)

emolover said:


> Am I sensing so emohate?!?!?!?! Where is a mod?


wait, I am confused. How is this hate?


----------



## Bapao (May 21, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> doing what emo ? I would like to know since I am clearly being ignorant at this point ( though as Orwell states, Ignorance is strength).


 
Wake up...Please?...


----------



## cubeslayer (May 21, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Bumping a thread that is almost two years old (and the other one was two and a half years old)


thank you, now I also know what bumping is since it was given in a clearer context.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 21, 2011)

while we're talking to mods. maybe it's a good idea to have a warning when bumping a thread older then * months. Preferably before even being able to write the response (so people don't waste their time writing something they are not going to post anyway)

*warning: Nobody has posted in this thread for over * months. Are you sure you want to reply?*


----------



## cubeslayer (May 21, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Wake up...Please?...


 
NO ! Thinking is for examinations. 
Jeez, at least in chess mistakes are looked at as opportunities for growth. 
Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## emolover (May 21, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> wait, I am confused. How is this hate?


 
Sorry about that, you referred to me as emo and I interpreted that poorly, sorry.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 21, 2011)

My Spanish teachers have been terrible..... they show up tell you to open the book, have someone read out of it, watch a video, and do an assignment while they sit at the computer doing basically nothing. I know very little about Spanish after 2 years (I fail at being Mexican) and I'm pretty sure I'm going to fail my 3rd Spanish class which is also a college class.
My point: isn't the point of being a teacher to actually teach?


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 21, 2011)

in this day and age teachers are no more then overpaid (and they already get so little) daycare attendants


----------



## Hershey (May 21, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> in this day and age teachers are no more then overpaid (and they already get so little) daycare attendants


 
Not always true.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 21, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Not always true.


I agree every other teacher I've had does a very good job at teaching their subject. It's just the few that only [email protected]$$ it to get paid that bug me.


----------



## Bapao (May 21, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> in this day and age teachers are no more then overpaid (and they already get so little) daycare attendants


 
Troll...


----------



## IamWEB (May 21, 2011)

These threads get bumped because of the return of the related threads section at the bottom of every thread page. People go to these threads and don't notice the old dates... but I still like the related threads feature. It's useful.


----------

